# Help this noob out!



## smooshe (Jun 19, 2013)

Full and fair disclosure: I've never even been on a board.

I'm about to jump in with both feet though! I'm going to do a bit of off season shopping real soon here and get myself set up for next winter. 

*ANY *help would be _SO _greatly appreciated!

Here's my specs:
I'm 5'6" (168cm)
140lbs
shoe size: 8.5 womens'

Help a girl out! I've got my eye on a board, it's 151cm and as far as I can tell, that's a good fit for me (It should go to my lip, maybe a bit shorter).

As far as I can tell I need small bindings or small/medium.

As for boots I'm going to wait until I can get to a ski shop (I live in the middle of no where so I need to drive at least 3.5 hours to get to one) and try some on...

How am I doing?

thx!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Have some lessons before you buy, there is no point in doing something you might not like to be fair, and you are probably better to hire the 1st few occasions anyway...

Or at least look for a board and bindings 2nd hand until you know what kind of boarding you want to do, and save your money for when you do know...


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> Have some lessons before you buy.


This probably depends on your location. The Common Wisdom** is that you must commit to at least three days of riding before you decide you hate it, because those first two days are some painful shit.

Where I ride at, renting a board for three days would cost over $100, so it's only a very modest step up to buy a board and have a better time on something that's not quite as shit as a rental.

Also, deals are pretty great right now. A quick glance at o2gearshop revealed a bunch of 50% off 2013 boards, like this one that wouldn't be terrible choices. 

**May not be so common.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

smooshe said:


> Here's my specs:
> I'm 5'6" (168cm)
> 140lbs
> shoe size: 8.5 womens'
> ...


Whoever told you it needs to go to your lip should be shot! It's based on weight not height. Suggested board length for your weight and height is about a 148. A 151 would be fine, but I wouldn't go much longer to start.

An 8.5 boot is a medium in Burton bindings, check the binding manufacturer to be sure if you use somebody else.

Boots are one thing I would buy even if you rent or buy the board/bindings used. Good fitting boots make all the difference in the world. Try a million on, and hopefully the guy in the shop will be good at explaining heel lift, etc.! Northern Ontario isn't know for fantastic snowboarding shops...

Where you planning on riding?

I'd rent at least a couple times, or buy a used 146-150 cm board with bindings that will fit if you can get one CHEAP. (i.e. $100 or less)


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, but a lot of resorts have a combo deal with lessons and rentals. I agree with Kevin do some lessons before you start spending hundreds on gear you make never use again. 

but Irahi is right the first few days can suck.


----------



## smooshe (Jun 19, 2013)

*good points...*

wow! lots of great advice!

ok, so starters...

*Where*: I am in the centre of Canada (in Ontario, but near the Manitoba boarder if you're up on your geography...) so no mountains here, some "decent" hills, but I know I'll only be happy with them until I learn to ride properly.

*Buy v.s Rent*: I plan to buy because the hill around here is notoriously steep (har, har, har...) for rental / lesson prices. I am a do or die kind of girl, so I'd sooner buy now with all the great deals I've seen and if I _truly_ end up hating it, I'll sell at a loss, I don't mind... too much.

*Size*: feel free to shoot the guy who gave me that info, he's being a tool about giving me advice, hence why I'm on here!

Thanks "Irahi" for the source, I'll check out those deals too!



Still think I should rent first?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Warm welcom to the new girl!
The guys already gave good advise. My 2cents: Get gloves with wrist protectors. You'll fall on your hands many times... (a friend broke her wrist on her first - and last - day riding . And a helmet!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

smooshe said:


> *Buy v.s Rent*: I plan to buy because the hill around here is notoriously steep (har, har, har...) for rental / lesson prices. I am a do or die kind of girl, so I'd sooner buy now with all the great deals I've seen and if I _truly_ end up hating it, I'll sell at a loss, I don't mind... too much.


What resort? Looks like Mount Baldy near T-Bay charges $64 for lift ticket, rentals and a lesson. That's cheap. That's cheaper than lift tickets at most hills...

The hills really want you to get hooked, so they usually (and should) make it really cheap to get started. My GF learned at a hill in Ontario where it was $30 for beginner lift ticket, rentals and lessons all on the bunny slopes. That kind of thing is perfect for day 1 and 2.

If you're set on really trying it, then by all means get a setup now. But buy 2011-2012 stuff there's no point wasting money on a first setup. You'll get the itch quick for new gear if you really get into it anyway! :yahoo:

And don't sell yourself short on local hills. I grew up boarding in Ontario and had a blast. Of course now in the wild west I'm having more fun. But it's not like I wasn't enjoying myself before!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Your first and most important purchase is boots. Boots can make or break your time on the hill. Do yourself a favor and invest in padded shorts, wrist guards and knee pads, you will need them more than you can imagine right now. 

Your weight puts you in 149-151 cm length, but being a beginner go with a shorter board, 148 is fine. Your bindings should be size medium. I would advise against purchasing a rocker board. I see beginners on rockers struggle with stability and they also outgrow them quite fast. A hybrid is a better option in my opinion.


----------



## smooshe (Jun 19, 2013)

*I think you forget how FREAKING HUGE canada is....*



poutanen said:


> What resort? Looks like Mount Baldy near T-Bay charges $64 for lift ticket, rentals and a lesson. That's cheap. That's cheaper than lift tickets at most hills...



That'd be great... if Thunder Bay wasn't a 4.5 hour drive. With a 45 hour a week job and the limited sunshine we have in the winter up here... I'll be sticking with the local hills for my learning, thanks! Going to talk to one of the members of the hill in the next couple of days to see the real costs there!


----------



## smooshe (Jun 19, 2013)

*more awesome help!*

And yeah, I plan on venturing out, I have friends who are more experienced (mainly skiers), hopefully they'll take me out to the mountains whenever I learn to not fall on my face... But this year I'll be sticking close to home. 

No joke, "neni"!! I hope I don't get an injury that scares me away! I'll go in bubble wrap if I have to! 

Thanks "Noreaster", I've heard a lot about the importance of the boots, looking forward to a trip to the city to try some out... if anyone has any stock left!!

as for purchasing the gear... sales are always the way to go! Hence why I'm looking for gear in June when our hill won't be open until december!!

... but could you elaborate on a "rocker"? remember... I'm a complete noob!!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

smooshe said:


> No joke, "neni"!! I hope I don't get an injury that scares me away! I'll go in bubble wrap if I have to!


Add a back protector to your list. I don't mainly wear it cause I fall but to protect myself from others. Some years ago I was sitting at the border of a slope behind pole when an out of control boarder came flying in my direction, board edge ahed, split the pole and hit me with his board in the back (broke a spinous process). A back protector would have prevented that. They feel uncomfortable at the beginning but I got so used to it that I actuelly feel naked if riding without. Don't want to scare you, but it's a jungle on the slopes and as beginner, you're a sitting duck  If you get used to all the "bubble wrap" from the scratch, you won't be distracted by it too much. 



smooshe said:


> ... but could you elaborate on a "rocker"? remember... I'm a complete noob!!!


Good overview over here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html
And:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/46165-does-anyone-still-prefer-camber-16.html


----------



## smooshe (Jun 19, 2013)

*keep 'em coming!*



neni said:


> Good overview over here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html
> And:
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/46165-does-anyone-still-prefer-camber-16.html


Excellent! But do you have any more resources for protective equipment? I've never heard of a back protector! I always thought all I'd need is a helmet, goggles and thick skin!


----------



## Becca M (Dec 24, 2012)

Go with the protection for the most *common* injuries before you worry about all that other crap!!!!

Go with wrist protection & helmet.

(I also use knee pads, but, not many do)


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Becca M said:


> Go with the protection for the most *common* injuries before you worry about all that other crap!!!!
> 
> Go with wrist protection & helmet.
> 
> (I also use knee pads, but, not many do)


Padded shorts. I have to believe that the most common first day injury is tail bone...catching a back edge can be ridicuously painful.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

smooshe said:


> Excellent! But do you have any more resources for protective equipment? I've never heard of a back protector! I always thought all I'd need is a helmet, goggles and thick skin!


Dainese is popular where I live. This would be a reasonable priced model:








Dainese Ultimate BAP 02 available online at the Blue Tomato Shop

Got an older model of it that is combined with an additional (removable) west but I run too hot with the west and hardly ever use it. There are (more expensive) models where the plates have little holes which increase air ventilation. I'd recommend these cause I usually get a sweaty back with the solid ones.
Little hint: If you get a backpack, take one with integrated backprotector. Imagine what happens to your spine if you got a thermos in your backpack and fall backwards...


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

I would go with wrist protectors and a helmet. Then maybe knee protectors if U have any issues with ur knees to begin with.

I only wear a back protector when doing freestyle. Its not something I ever use for normal on piste hill riding.


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh I forgot to add impact shorts as well. Ur bum will get sore from all the falling over


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Recommend buying just wrist guards and padded shorts to start.
Don't invest more than you have to until you get past those first three lessons (yes, 3 lessons, not riding on your own). And on 3 separate days btw - no 2 lessons in 1 day. Your muscles will need time to adjust.

You should be able to rent the helmet and all other necessary gear at the hill, in a package with lesson and lift ticket.

For the wrist guards and padded shorts, go to Buy Snowboard protective gear, padded shorts and helmets | All Sport Protection and/or Shop Snowboard Protective Gear: snowboard helmets, padded shorts, body armor. In stock, free shipping.
I've dealt with both companies and have been happy with the service, selection, and prices.
(BTW, I'm in Toronto, so I know they will ship to Canada.)

Good luck!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowbadger said:


> I would go with wrist protectors and a helmet. Then maybe knee protectors if U have any issues with ur knees to begin with.
> 
> I only wear a back protector when doing freestyle. Its not something I ever use for normal on piste hill riding.


Interesting, how "common" protection seems to differ (depending on the area/country?)  Haven't hear of padded pants or knee protectors till I joined this forum but a backprotector is SOP for the pack I'm riding with (none of them doing freestyle) and see them frequently when other people take off their jackets at lunch time. Maybe our slopes are more crowded or maybe it's due to riding in alpine region where every off piste lap could end by hitting rocks? :dunno: 
Anyway, for the first lessons on a save (no out of control I like speed but only ride a week a year turists) bunny hill its not necessarily, I agree.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's a good thread explaining different board profiles and their pros and cons. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> Interesting, how "common" protection seems to differ (depending on the area/country?)  Haven't hear of padded pants or knee protectors till I joined this forum but a backprotector is SOP for the pack I'm riding with (none of them doing freestyle) and see them frequently when other people take off their jackets at lunch time.


:laugh:Yes, I think you're right about the differences across countries.
I notice that it's mostly skiers that wear back protectors over here. Are you sure that isn't the case where you are?
For snowboarders over here, I rarely hear of just back protectors compared to "body armour" (all around upper body protection). And yes, padded shorts (or at least tailbone protection) are more common.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

go take some lessons on how to fall


----------



## smooshe (Jun 19, 2013)

*well now...*

Lots of great links and tips, thanks! I've located a couple stores (in Winnipeg which is 3.5 hours away from me, and Thunder Bay which is another 4.5 hours away from me), as well I'll be visiting a small shop tomorrow which is only 1 hour away!!

I'm sure the falling will come naturally to me


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

smooshe said:


> Full and fair disclosure: I've never even been on a board.
> 
> I'm about to jump in with both feet though! I'm going to do a bit of off season shopping real soon here and get myself set up for next winter.
> 
> ...


I think your doin' pretty good:thumbsup:, for a chick that's never been.

You should definitely get a used board. What city are you near? 

I have magical craigslist powers:bowdown:, would you like me to find you one?


TT


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Interesting, how "common" protection seems to differ (depending on the area/country?)  Haven't hear of padded pants or knee protectors till I joined this forum but a backprotector is SOP for the pack I'm riding with (none of them doing freestyle) and see them frequently when other people take off their jackets at lunch time. Maybe our slopes are more crowded or maybe it's due to riding in alpine region where every off piste lap could end by hitting rocks? :dunno:
> Anyway, for the first lessons on a save (no out of control I like speed but only ride a week a year turists) bunny hill its not necessarily, I agree.


I never knew any of this junk existed until i read it here. None of it is required, but it would definitely be wise to invest in a helmet, at minimum. OP, Only you know your toughness, and whether or not you need to dress like an American football player to go down a hill. 
First day advice I don't hear many give: always use a fist when your hands are on the snow. If you splay your fingers when you're getting up your fingers will end up touching your forearm.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Again I will note...take lessons on how to fall, judo/mma falling, 

Wrist proctors are a false sense of security...learn how to fall and not use your wrist...wrist, forearms and hands are better used to save your breast.

Protection = awareness + helmet to protect your awareness

If you must...then get some volleyball knee pads and tailbone protection

When you fall use the biggest body part to take the impact...torso, hips, chest, thigh....do not use hands, wrists or tailbone (use one cheek or the other). 

Generally when you feel ur going to fall...always cross your arms, close your fingers and grab yo titties...save da mammies! That way the only small body parts that might take a direct blow are your head, knees or tailbone. Thus the helmet, kneepads and tailbone protection.

If ur falling backwards...drop in your knees and try to sit at an angle to land on a butt cheek...remember you have already grabbed the titties.

If ur falling forwards again drop in your knees and angle the knees so they don't take a direct...angle so that your knees glance and some of the impact is absorbed in your frontside of your thighs.

Generally keep loose and roll with the fall but keep yourself tucked/compacted...no failing arms...remember you are already saving the mammies.

If ur going fast...just slide and burn off the speed...KEEP your board up in the air till ur slowed down then use it as a break to stop yourself.

Chomps or somebody....will you supply some pics of nicely protected verses abused mammies for educational purposes....I'd show mine but they are kind of hairy right now.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Again I will note...take lessons on how to fall, judo/mma falling,
> 
> Wrist proctors are a false sense of security...learn how to fall and not use your wrist...wrist, forearms and hands are better used to save your breast.
> 
> ...


All of this. I learned the hard way not to "timber" from fall standing height. Tuck n roll. :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Wrathfuldiety has some great tips. I have fighting background some awareness when I fall and only a few years riding. 
things happen fast and sometimes reflex takes over it's not always easy to try to fall correctly but like many parts of this sport falling is a skill you must work on.

I always try to fall with "angry hands" even though I wear wrist guards. 

My biggest issue is falling in the park. Still learning how to do that properly. Man does that happen fast. I ate it bad 2 yrs back on a corrugated pipe


----------



## That_Noob_Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, lots of good advice here, whatever protection is up to you, highly recommend a helmet, and the lessons, going down n grabbing the basics will come naturally, but falling correctly takes time to grasp... Take some kind of ibuprofen with you your first couple times out... Now that I think of it, butt protection isn't to bad of an idea either... Good luck, hope you enjoy it when you hit it!!


----------



## smooshe (Jun 19, 2013)

*I made it!*

I just want to send out a huge thanks to the folks that helped me out on here. 

I've got my gear and have had 2 lessons and about 22 hours (spread over 9 sessions) under my belt so far. You can see by the picture how small the hill I have to learn on is... but I'm still loving it 

Thanks again!!

(ps. that picture was shot on my first day, and my first 3 days were below -30 Celsius temperatures... can you say icy?? )


----------

